# MDF/Particle board



## Packy46 (Oct 28, 2007)

..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

I know it's a pain to put up with the MDF dust for just a bit but stick with it,,, maybe work outside with a fan blowing the dust from you...PB is junk the laminate will hide it but junk is junk...how do they say it, junk in junk out...you can't make a silk purse out of a cows ear,,,now that's all of that stuff   ,,you want the fence to last a long time and to stay true...


=====


Packy46 said:


> Hi:
> My router table is 2 ply MDF,sandwiched with laminate,wrapped in 3/4" Red Oak edge banding.
> My dust collection is not in place yet, as I'm building a table fence.Don't think I can take the MDF dust til my vac setup is ready.
> Thing is do I continue with the MDF for the fence, or can I just laminate particle board for the fence,and see if that works.....
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Tim, I would think your still going to get a lot of dust with the part board. Try the pb is see if it works... worth a shot. 

Corey


----------

